# Cheap 3D background, fake landscape rocks



## WVUfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone here tried using the Dekorra fake landscaping rocks from lowes in their aquarium? They look pretty good, kinda like pangea but alot less expensive. You could probably cut to fit and make an awsome looking 3D background. http://www.lowes.com/Search=dekorra+roc ... enclosures


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

Real rocks are cheaper


----------



## WVUfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Really??? Wow, I'd like to see you cut a real 3' x 2' x 1' bolder in half and silicone it to the back of a 6' tank.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

How would you use these? They are huge!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Traditional way.

Though, you have to have somewhat of an initial plan on what you want it o look like.

Imagination is key, for visual success.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you posting because you are concerned that the material would not hold up under water or that it would be toxic to your fish?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

How are those cheap?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you bought the smallest one and used various corners as individuals rocks it would be about 1/3 the cost of a pangea background.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

If they are water safe, I can see a use for them..

Take this one for example at $126 dollars..










Its just over 36 inches long, and 21 inches tall..

This could be cut in half the long way, then trimmed as needed to fit in a 40G breeder.
You could do 2 tanks for $63 and change each.. Not a terrible price~


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm curious to see this be done.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But hopefully someone has tried it and their fish lived first, LOL.

You could contact the manufacturer and ask about materials used and if they are safe for aquarium fish.

I have mistakenly put materials in my tank that were toxic to my fish (silicone in my case) and it's no fun, take precautions.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's the other side of that rock wall I posted.. It has 2 differnt looks.










The 'rocks' come in 4 different colors as well..










The company that makes them is located in WI.. I'm going to give them a call today to see what I can
find out about materials and whether or not they are inert when cured.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Found anothe rpicture of model 110 showing the colors..


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Just spoke to one of the sales reps at Dekorra who specializes in garden and landscaping..

He assured me the finished 'rocks' are inert and fish safe.
They are made of a Polyethylene and he has used these in and around Koi ponds etc.


----------



## WVUfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for checking into it turbokev, I didn't have time to check it out today myself. Did the rep say if the polyethylene construct was dense enough to not float in water? I'm considering trying one of these out. Think if a person bought one that was a little better than 1/2 the length of your tank you could cut both ends off then cut it in 1/2 long ways and fit it together using one of the ends to cover the seem where they match up in the center. you could also cut out the tops so you could hide your filter intakes, heater, etc. and cut out some caves if you wanted. A lot cheaper than most of the 3d scapes offered for the aquarium industry, that is unless you want to cut a 36" rock bolder to fit. lol


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I did not even think to ask about it floating or not..

Since I've been searching around today specific to 40 gallon breeders, this option isn't bad however underwater warehouse has Universal Rocks 3d backrounds that will fit the 36 x 16 back wall ranging from $41 - $70 for some really good looking stuff..

(You can get the cheaper 'foam only' version instead of the rubbery stuff since the breeder does not have a center support.. a rigid background will slide right in)


----------



## WVUfish (Jan 2, 2013)

Unfortunately when your looking at a 72" x 30" background the price is up in the $400+ range for a pangea or universal background specifically made for the aquarium industry. Maybe they will get cheaper as time goes by but for now thats more than Im willing to spend but $125 or $150 is a little more acceptable.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

72x28LEDGE-F Universal Rocks Ledge Foam Background - 72 x 28-in. $ 172.20










72x24OLGAS-F Universal Rocks Olgas Background - Foam - 72 x 24-in. $ 118.14










Both of those would have to be cut in half and siliconed in.. and the 2nd one is only 24 inches tall, but a sand be with rocks at the base might do the trick..

Just a less expensive suggestion


----------



## ThomasLCH27 (Mar 8, 2013)

Those are really nice. I am just wondering if it's okay to use actual landscaping materials for this or do we really need to look for these kind of materials? What do you think guys?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

like everthing it comes down to taste and the size of your wallet really.
personally i like universal rocks b/g's and will see if my budget will allow when i get there. my problem with real rocks is the weight, what with the tank and everything else.
i have a raised home so i'm thinking of trying to keep the the weight down as much as possible.
other wise i'd probably go with real rocks. :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually there is one a couple hundred feet away at a church and it sits outside and covers a gas main. Those things are a lot bigger than they look. I hope you have a massive aquarium. I am sure it probably floats as well. Why not just make one yourself out of Styrofoam? Would cost almost nothing and you could customize it completely.


----------

